# 10ft oar found on Middle Fork



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

Oar found at Rubber Rapid scout on June 23. If you can identify it, contact me.
Happy Boating!


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello we lost a 10' cataract sgx rope wrapped and counterbalance oar with thumb indent on handle ice blue with a black carslise blade lost somewhere shortly after put in son forgot to tie down


----------

